# Woodmaster AFS 1100



## barney918 (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone having troubles with the woodmaster afs 1100 outdoor corn burner.  Any solutions? 
Really struggling to get it to work and spending a ton of money on corn and propane as well as electricity to keep the pumps running while we figure it out.


----------



## altheating (Mar 9, 2010)

What kind of problems are you having? With all the folks in this forum you should have no problem diagnosing it if you provide enough information.


----------



## TeamWoodMaster (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Barney918, 

Sorry to hear you are having difficulties with the AFS 1100. I want to make sure we help you. Could you please give me more details on the troubles you are encountering? I will make sure that our WoodMaster Research and Development team gets this. However, if you would like to directly contact us about this you can send an email to Todd at:  tstrem@woodmaster.com or give me your local dealers name and I will make sure to facilitate the connection. 

Technical Support
WoodMaster


----------



## winone2day (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, hey we just bought a used AFS 1100 this year, drove to New York state to get it, got what I thought was a good deal... unit was in good shape 3 yrs old , did have to replace feed auger and a motor had pellets in there like concrete.... Did not understand why ... tell now, This unit seems to have a burn back as well, when I open the hopper to fill it, like a smoke house.. corn is all wet and smoking , the unit has bunt back 1/2 way up the feed auger and almost melted the return water line.. When I look inside when the unit is running you can see the corn or pellets on fire in the auger, strange, run the unit at t1=15 or 20 and T2 at 45 other settings as suggested by woodmaster .. The other thing is my Amaizablaze 7100 will burn 56 pounds of corn and the ash is the size of a baseball, this thing chews right through corn and can fill that big ash pan in one or two days.... Heating the house and shop so I planed on using lots of corn, pellets, whatever.... I will not give a up or down vote on the AFS 1100 until the end of our 2nd heating season, but just a little took back so far. I welcome all input at this point , this is my first time posting..   :>)


----------



## ginvt (Dec 6, 2011)

I am looking at the woodmasters and hoped this thread would continue. Are there any follow ups on this subject?


----------



## winone2day (Dec 6, 2011)

Well we gave up on ours, burns through to much corn, we took the thing apart put a fan on the door added a 6 inch pipe and  flew, now we put wood in it 3 times a day and it heats 4000 square feet....  The unit we have AFS 1100 is a first design and Woodmaster would not upgrade the unit as we had a old recalled unit.... It was almost $1600.00 for upgrade. I will run 10 to 12 cords of wood this year, verse 500 bu. of corn.. Woodmaster has great boilers , just stay away form corn, go wood...


----------

